# I HATE PAYPAL, I HATE PAYPAL (you get the idea)



## Ian (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay, I was wondering if anyone else feels that paypal are a.....joke? I have really had it up to my darned eye brows (yes, even higer than the balls..) with paypal . They have messed me around left right and centre, and are costing me a heck of a lot to.

Has anyone ever had a complaint filed by an ebayer? Well, this happened to me, over £351. However, I got NO warning of this, soon as I knew it, the money had been taken out of my account! Anyway, cut a long story short, the funds got put back into my account...but the blessid spunges had taken 5% of that, which was like, £18! This wasn't even a transaction I had wanted to go forward, or knew anything about!

They are constantly sending me emails with security checks that I have taken part in the week before, and they ALWAYS come across some snag in the check to freeze my account until further info about me is found out.

Dam it, they will be asking for me eye colour before long...

I just seriously wish there was a more reliable, professional, more organised online banking firm like paypal. But there isn't.

Anyone else feel the same?

End of rant.

P.S- By the way, any "anti paypalers" you might be pleased to visit these following "anti-paypal" websites:

http://wonko.com/article/376#comment-2968

http://www.paypalsucks.com


----------



## Jackson (Mar 20, 2006)

paypal dont do security checks as far as im aware. make sure the url they link you to is https:// rather than http://

I remember they done it last time to you.


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh, I can assure you this is paypal...


----------



## infinity (Mar 20, 2006)

I only buy through paypal- or transfer money... never bothered me... the *handling fee* is to be expected in any business so i can't complain... Handled one of my complaints remarkably efficiently and i got all my money back (some guy sold me some dodgy DVDs)

But one day i'll have to sell through paypal- if anyone has any recommendations, lemma know


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 20, 2006)

i've had major problems with them too, kind of my fault though for taking so long at doing paintings that i was selling to people.

what happens is the buyer files a complaint and you have 10 days to give enough evidence of posting ( usually a delivery reference code and then a fax of receipts and code within 3 days after that ), they take no other explanations.

i'm new at selling and having my own business so it does come with it's problems. but you can only learn from your mistakes and you learn the ins and outs of how they work...


----------



## specy (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are dealing with people within the UK you can always do bank transfer through internet banking. It usually wont take longer than 2-3 days.

Apparently you can also do international bank transfer with this

http://www.ecbs.org/iban.htm

Not sure how it works though as I have never used it before.

And yes those emails you get do sound very 'phishy' to me. A general rule of thumb of staying safe is never click on any links from emails like this. Instead, access the webpage by typing in the address.


----------

